
Questions you can ask about compensation - autarch
https://jvns.ca/blog/compensation-questions/
======
autarch
I liked this post quite a bit. She gets into a lot of the subtle details that
can make pay different between companies.

------
jiveturkey
Not a fan of Julia, but this is a good (if not great!) list.

Q. 11 is a bit unnecessary though. You are told that, you don't need to ask.

